# Nunchuks or stick?



## SecretNY (Apr 2, 2004)

My police dept. allows officers to either carry an ASP (26" expandable baton) or flex batons (nunchucks).  My question:  What do you guys think is more effective.  While the "oh ****" factor happens when you take out the flex baton, I've trianed with the stick and like what I can do with it.

Thanks,
SecretNY


----------



## K Williams (Apr 3, 2004)

If you've trained with a stick, get a baton instead of the 'chucks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 3, 2004)

Always go with what you train with.

I like the stick, yet I train it. The Chucks, can use pinch techniques for control, yet if you get wiht someone who really knows their joint locks and control techniques and tactics you should be just fine.

Just my opinion though


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 3, 2004)

I train with both,but in a law enforcement situation,I would go with the stick.In a real fight,I would go with a stick.I only train with nunchucks as a concentration tool.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 3, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I train with both,but in a law enforcement situation,I would go with the stick.In a real fight,I would go with a stick.I only train with nunchucks as a concentration tool.


Well even if you train a tool just to understand how it can be used (* Against you *), it is still a positive learning experience.


----------



## bart (Apr 4, 2004)

I would say go with the sticks. I trained with chucks, learned forms with chucks and then years later I tried to beat on my tire stack with chucks. The results were less that satisfactory. The chucks bounce back somewhat unpredictably and in a stress situation with a moving target, they may not do what you're looking for. I'm sure they could work fine in some restraints, but I would suggest the baton intead.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 4, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> I would say go with the sticks. I trained with chucks, learned forms with chucks and then years later I tried to beat on my tire stack with chucks. The results were less that satisfactory. The chucks bounce back somewhat unpredictably and in a stress situation with a moving target, they may not do what you're looking for. I'm sure they could work fine in some restraints, but I would suggest the baton intead.


Bart,

This is why I recommended to train with the chucks to learn how they move. You porvided a nice example. Thank You.


----------



## bart (Apr 5, 2004)

I think that one thing you need to consider too are the laws surrounding when and how use of the baton may be implemented. In California, the law dictates that an officer can only hit certain areas (limbs) and can only use the baton in certain situations (life threatened imminently, l.e.o. lost his gun, etc). The rules are extremely stringent. With nunchuks in a high stress situation, your chances of hitting an off limits target or a sensitive spot on yourself are increased. Regardless of how much you train with it, the chucks have an unpredictability factor that the stick does not have and they maybe detrimental to your duties. 

Ultimately I would suggest getting together with a few fellow l.e.o.'s and suiting up in some gear and the seeing how the implementation goes when you're dealing with restraining an uncooperative opponent using the chucks or the stick. I think you'll find the stick a better fit.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2004)

SecretNY said:
			
		

> My police dept. allows officers to either carry an ASP (26" expandable baton) or flex batons (nunchucks).  My question:  What do you guys think is more effective.  While the "oh ****" factor happens when you take out the flex baton, I've trianed with the stick and like what I can do with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> SecretNY



Stick, for many reasons. FOr one, your trained with it. For 2, an ASP baton would be easier for damage control, which is needed if your a LEO.

 :asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 12, 2004)

Definately the stick.  IMO, you're gonna have more options.  If thats something that you have more training with, why wouldnt you want to use it??

Mike


----------



## parkerkarate (Apr 12, 2004)

Sticks definately, you can't hurt yourself with those. Trust me, how many people kept hitting themselves while trying to learn how to use Nunchuk's? I know I did.


----------

